

Extreme Makeover:  What if you spent one year following every rule in the Bible? - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20910659/

======
Jd
INTERVIEWER: What do you mean when you say programming is a religious
experience for a lot of people?

[GARY] KILDALL: Well, if you talk about programming to a group of programmers
who use the same language, they can become almost evangelistic about the
language. They form a tight-knit community, hold to certain beliefs, and
follow certain rules in their programming. It's like a church with a
programming language for a bible... But I'm not putting myself in a special
category either; I can preach about the wonders of LISP all day.

\--excerpt from Programmers at Work, S. Lammers

------
kkim
Aren't some mutually exclusive?

------
wensing
I find it very strange, and revealing, that neither he nor the interviewer
mentioned Christ or the New Testament.

~~~
olavk
He is probably Jewish. Anyway, if you tried to follow also the new testament
it would get silly. E.g. just regarding the hair issue, the mosaic law say you
must not cut your hair, Jesus say we have to follow the mosaic law, and Paul
say that a man must not have long hair.

It quickly gets impossible, which is why the different Christian denominations
chose various interpretations where they only have to follow a subset of the
laws and directives put forth in the bible.

------
rms
I think I would have been stoned several times already (by rocks thrown at me,
not drugs).

------
savrajsingh
wow -- anybody know the rule that says you have to have a beard?

~~~
cperciva
Leviticus 19:27 says (in the KJV translation) "Ye shall not round the corners
of your heads, neither shalt thou mar the corners of thy beard."

